# Asking for Saddlebag Recommendations



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

I would like to know if there are any good saddlebags for an 80 lbs German Shepherd.

I see the dog whisperer uses them to weigh down the dog to make the dog work harder to make the dog more manageable and easier to train.

I was also hoping that perhaps I could get my dog to carry a couple of 2 L so that my dog can carry her own water and can carry a Coca-Cola for me.

I’ve heard that some saddlebags have a tendency to roll if they are not balanced perfectly. I’ve also heard that some saddlebags are bad for sliding over the dog head or otherwise moving out of position. I was hoping that someone could recommend one that stays within reasonable position.

If possible I would prefer to keep most of the weight on the front of the dog. Though my dog’s hips seem to be in excellent health I don’t want to do anything that might trigger dysplasia which is common in the rear of German Shepherd’s.

Is there anyone here that has any recommendations that actually uses saddlebags out in the field?

I am disabled and walking is painful and somewhat difficult so it would be beneficial if I could get my dog to carry a couple 2 liter bottles. I’m kind of poor but I’d willing to spend a little bit more rather than to waste money on something that doesn’t work. That’s why I’m hoping for recommendations. I sent a couple of e-mails to Cesar Malan but have had no response and don’t see any recommendations on his website.

I’ve looked at some outfitters, pet stores and online pet retailers but am overwhelmed and confused.

I don't care about looks. I'm mainly interested in function, comfort for the dog and ease of use.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I recommend Ruffwear brand (www.ruffwear.com). They are more expensive compared to other dog backpacks on the market but they are worth it IMO, they are much better than what you will find at pet stores.

I also wanted to mention to make sure to start slowly with the packs. Get the dog used to the empty pack first, and then start with a very small amount of weight and slowly build up the amount over time as your dog builds their stamina.
As far as where the weight sits, that is an important issue. Dogs are not made to carry weight on their spines, so you need to make sure the pack weight is on their shoulders, not the spine. Most people I see using backpacks for their dogs have them adjusted so that the weight is too far back and is over the spine.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I have two ruffies which I got from http://www.altrec.com. They're excellent quality and agree with Chicago Canine on the weight distribution. I chose the Ruffwear backpacks because they were the only ones I found at the time that didn't have a strap that went across the dog's throat.

You also might have better luck searching under "backpacks for dogs" than saddle bags. I've never heard them called saddle bags before.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I have the REI pack, which is much less that ones like Ruffwear. I think I'd like the Ruffwear better, but the REI pack is OK.

The straps do not stay put at all. They tend to slide and you need to either duct tape them or sew them in place. We have to resort to duct tape because they stretch some because they are constantly getting wet and snagging on tree logs, etc. But we do some serious backcountry stuff with it so it REALLY gets beat up. I'm not sure the Ruffwear pack would necessarily hold up any better since I haven't tried it. 

But once you get the straps tight and in place I think the pack is decent, especially if you're using it for "road" stuff. Plus, the side bags are super-roomy so you can stuff some light, bulky stuff in there as well as the more dense stuff.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I wrote about dog packs, how to choose one, fit it correctly, and train your dog to carry weight in it, for my blog. You can find the whole article here - http://abbyk9.blogspot.com/2008/04/dog-packs-101.html

I recommend Ruff Wear and Kelty as my first two choices. The Ruffwear Approach II is what I have now, and prior to that, I had and used the Kelty K-9 Chuckwagon. If price is something you are concerned about, go with the Kelty - it has many similar features and is a good quality pack, but a lot cheaper than the Ruffwear ones.


----------

